# molly stark trail need help



## MrMagic (Sep 6, 2004)

hello, i am looking for some info on the molly stark trail in sothern vermont. im looking to do some hiking this coming or next weekend and have heard a little about this trail but was woubdering were to pick it up, would it be sutible for an overnighter  and has any one hiked this trail before.
thanks in advance,
chris


----------



## huhtanen (Sep 29, 2004)

*Is that around the same place as Molly Stark Mountain??*

I know I'm doing section 8 of the Long Trail on October 21-23.  The second day we are taking the long trail over Molly Stark Mountain, but can't find a Molly Stark Trail on the map.  It must be elsewhere since it is in Northern (or at least north of central) Vermont.  Just curious.... 

Todd "Hoot" Huhtanen  
THuhtanen@snet.net


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2004)

I have heard of the trail...maybe I saw it listed in the GMC's Dayhikers' Guide to Vermont.  Have you checked there?


----------

